# Access to documents in BWM University



## joseVAX (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi.

This is my first post to the forums. Hope it's useful to somebody.

As you may know, Bimmerfest forums are full of references to technical training guides and documents in the no-longer-available prodcds.bmwuniversity.com website.

Well, I've been able to access many of those guides and documents using the Way Back Machine in http://archive.org

They're all on a snapshot from Oct 10, 2013.

You can test, for example, with this document (paste the url in the waybackmachine box):
"http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/library/bmw/Technician/Technical%20Training%202011/ST1111%20N20%20Engine/N20%20Engine.pdf"

Test yourself. Regards.


----------



## Slow_E30 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi,

I am making a report for the school on the BMW s85 engine. And I regularly came across the site BMW.university and then I saw your old message but it doesn't work on my back way machine. Maybe you have some info or maybe you know a good site to find info about the s85?

regards
jens


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

https://archive.org/details/BMWTechnicalTrainingDocuments



Please contribute.


----------



## mr magoo (Mar 14, 2010)

Doug Huffman said:


> https://archive.org/details/BMWTechnicalTrainingDocuments
> 
> 
> 
> Please contribute.


Thank you for this source


----------

